# WoollyWormit first time use....



## SteveW (Feb 21, 2006)

I bought the Woolly Wormit a couple of weeks ago and finally had a chance to try it out this weekend. Andyblue had mentioned that he'd be interested to know my thoughts on it when I used it so thought I'd post up a quick thread about my initial findings and thoughts.

Now bear in mind that until very recently, I just used an old sponge to clean my wheels, with the dirty water left from washing the rest of the car! 

And also bear in mind that my only experience with any type of wheel brush prior to this is a cheap Simoniz one I bought from Tesco that lasted less than a month before it fell apart :lol: (it was only £4 so no biggy  )

For anyone that's not seen the Woolly Wormit before, it looks like this:-










The foam on the end has a hole that you use to clean around the wheel nut area and you get two different sizes of foam and red holder, that snaps onto the end of the brush.

So, onto the first time of using it......

The wheel wasn't massively dirty, so I just rinsed the wheel with the PW before using just the brush and some pure shampoo, no wheel cleaner needed really after the PW pre-rinse:-


















It was thin enough to fit between the front brake caliper on my Leon FR 184:-


















The wheel nut area cleaner worked OK, but it wouldn't fit over my locking nut, so would need to get a detailing brush out to do that if I was doing it properly, but it cleaned the other nut areas fine:-










Next I tried cleaning the back of the spokes, bending the brush into shape. I think this worked well (I can only judge by the colour of the water coming out the front of the wheel, I didn't actually check how clean the rear of the wheel was!):-


























The manufacturer claims that this is the only brush you need to do the whole of the wheel including the face. Whilst I agree with that, I found in reality that it would take me too long to get into all the little nooks and crannies of the wheel with the woollywormit, so I ended up going back to my old wash mitt to clean the rest of the wheel face.


















All done:-










In conclusion, I'm quite happy with it. I don't feel the urge to have to go out and replace it or buy any more brushes to go with it. But I will continue to use my old mitt (now my "wheel mitt") to do the face of the wheel after using the woollywormit to do the rest of the wheel.

It's not cheap at around £24-25 - but then theoretically you only need to buy one brush, so when you consider that and look at other brushes or brush kits that cost more for the set, maybe it's not so expensive?

Sorry for the long post, I thought it was going to be a quick one and then I think I got carried away! :lol:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

nice Review and looks like a handy bit of kit especially for the rear of the spokes


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

Nice review, however, at £24 the price seems a bit steep!
There are similar type brushes available for much less. :thumb:
https://www.eurocarparts.com/p/trad...KVDq1P7GNWQd2u9rsHrFmlA77U0cor1RoCMekQAvD_BwE


----------



## SteveW (Feb 21, 2006)

Yeah I suppose it's a big difference between £4 and £24 and many would deem it not worth it?

I'd hazard a guess that the ECP brush wouldn't be able to bend quite like this one though and stay like it.


----------



## SteveW (Feb 21, 2006)

WHIZZER said:


> nice Review and looks like a handy bit of kit especially for the rear of the spokes


Thanks Whizzer.

Yeah, it appears to be pretty good after first use. It feels strong enough to handle being bent about as much as you like too, doesn't feel at all fragile.

Like I said, I don't know how this compares to other brushes out there as I've not used them - but I'm happy with my purchase. Would have been happier if it was a tenner less of course, but we can't have it all :lol:


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Cheers Steve :thumb: 

Great review and write up on the brush, I think for inside the wheel / barrel and behind spikes it’s a great brush - I would agree with you re the faces, definitely doesn’t look the easiest / best for the faces, especially if you’ve big spokes and using a wash mitt / brush for this would be best. 

I’m not converse the foam end for the wheel nuts - not sure if it’s any easier or if it’s easier to use a small brush... 

One to ponder over I think, thanks for sharing Steve :thumb:


----------



## SteveW (Feb 21, 2006)

Andyblue said:


> Cheers Steve :thumb:
> 
> Great review and write up on the brush, I think for inside the wheel / barrel and behind spikes it's a great brush - I would agree with you re the faces, definitely doesn't look the easiest / best for the faces, especially if you've big spokes and using a wash mitt / brush for this would be best.
> 
> ...


No problem Andy 

I agree with the wheel nuts. Given that I'd have to get the detailing brush out to do the locking nut as that's a little bit bigger than the other nuts, I think it would be just as quick and easy to do the others with the actual brush too - but that's obviously just for my specific car so may be good for others?

I'm certainly not disappointed with it and will happily continue to use it


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

Had my Wolly Wormitt since 15 February 2019, so almost 2 years, it’s still going strong gets used 99% of the time which includes being bent and straightened each wheel. The only thing I would say has weakened is the little bit of elastic that’s around the openening of the removable pad. It pulls on and slides off if left hanging, but as I remove it to wash it and hold it by that but when using it, it’s no big deal.


----------



## SteveW (Feb 21, 2006)

DLGWRX02 said:


> Had my Wolly Wormitt since 15 February 2019, so almost 2 years, it's still going strong gets used 99% of the time which includes being bent and straightened each wheel. The only thing I would say has weakened is the little bit of elastic that's around the openening of the removable pad. It pulls on and slides off if left hanging, but as I remove it to wash it and hold it by that but when using it, it's no big deal.


Thanks, it's good to know the brush can withstand prolonged bending!

I'm not too worried about the elastic bit, as you said, you can always hold it anyway - but if the worst comes to it, I believe you can buy a pack of 2 replacement covers, though unsure if they're available in the UK.


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

I bought one a few months back and it is fantastic for behind the spokes, but for the rest of wheel cleaning duties I've found it a bit meh. 

For the barrels I just don't think noodle type mitts are dense enough to actually clean as thoroughly or with the same coverage as the equivalent Wheel Woolie. They're also not as nice to use, I don't like the squared off rubbery centre... it's on the firm side and would benefit from a bit more padding around it. 

As for the face, agree with you it would be far too clunky to use given the shape. With hindsight I probably wouldn't recommend as an all in one because of it's price and given its limitations.


----------



## Roy47 (Apr 14, 2008)

https://www.carparts4less.co.uk/p/t...2-in-1-flexi-microfibre-wheel-brush-552980620

same brush but half the price of this one

https://www.eurocarparts.com/p/trad...KVDq1P7GNWQd2u9rsHrFmlA77U0cor1RoCMekQAvD_BwE


----------



## SteveW (Feb 21, 2006)

atbalfour said:


> I bought one a few months back and it is fantastic for behind the spokes, but for the rest of wheel cleaning duties I've found it a bit meh.
> 
> For the barrels I just don't think noodle type mitts are dense enough to actually clean as thoroughly or with the same coverage as the equivalent Wheel Woolie. They're also not as nice to use, I don't like the squared off rubbery centre... it's on the firm side and would benefit from a bit more padding around it.
> 
> As for the face, agree with you it would be far too clunky to use given the shape. With hindsight I probably wouldn't recommend as an all in one because of it's price and given its limitations.


I've not used Wheel Woolies before so can't comment on the difference. I was seriously considering buying a set of Wheel Woolies before I bought this one, but I'd need the full set given the wheels I wash on a regular basis, so the WoollyWormit came in cheaper for me so I went for that.

I may end up buying some wheel woolies too later in the year, especially if we're locked down for a good part of it and I continue to work from home. I need to spend money on something  :lol:


----------



## sebjonesy (Dec 15, 2011)

atbalfour said:


> I bought one a few months back and it is fantastic for behind the spokes, but for the rest of wheel cleaning duties I've found it a bit meh.
> 
> For the barrels I just don't think noodle type mitts are dense enough to actually clean as thoroughly or with the same coverage as the equivalent Wheel Woolie. They're also not as nice to use, I don't like the squared off rubbery centre... it's on the firm side and would benefit from a bit more padding around it.
> 
> As for the face, agree with you it would be far too clunky to use given the shape. With hindsight I probably wouldn't recommend as an all in one because of it's price and given its limitations.


I completely agree with this.

I've got 2 wheel woolies, 1 EZ wheel brush and a woollywormit. 
The woollywormit just sits in the bucket unused as I just don't get on with it personally.


----------

